# Loking for a video



## Lonewolf (Mar 1, 2007)

I saw somewhere on the net, that a man was advertising a vhs video on coyote trapping. He caught so many in a month or so. I was wondering if anyone could help me find it again? Thanks in advance. :sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The only video I recall seeing was on ebay and it was Leggets "Coyotes by the thousands". I have never seen it so I cant commit on it and I'm not sure ware you could get one.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Lonewolf- Almost all the trapping supply houses carry videos by some of the better known trappers.

Smitty

Here's a place to start
http://minntrapprod.com/


----------

